# Sisters of Battle Books?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I want to read more about this order, they've popped up briefly in Legion of the Damned and Helsreach but I'd like to get a better understanding of them, does any one know any decent books I should read for them?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Faith & Fire is one novel, although I forget the name of the other :blush:


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

They have 2 novels by James Swallow. Names escape me.


----------



## Cruxyh (Apr 22, 2012)

That would be Faith & Fire and Hammer & Anvil.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Cruxyh said:


> Hammer & Anvil.


I thought that was it, but didn't want to make a fool of myself. 

Well, no more than usual :laugh:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Has anyone read them, are they any good?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Sadly not, I have yet to get my grubby paws on them :read:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Has anyone read them, are they any good?


They're Swallow's, so probably not. :wink:


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

I've only read faith and Fire. I think it's decent. not as good as Flight of the Eisenstein but better than the rest of his heresy novels imo.

(haven't read anything else 40k by Swallow, so can't compare it to that.)


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Has anyone read them, are they any good?


I have yet to read "Hammer & Anvil", and now thinking about it, I wonder why the fuck I haven`t read it yet. 

I have read Faith & Fire, and I love it. Great book, and its far from the usual bolter porn churned out by Black Library. 

Red & Black is also quite nice in my opinion. Again, its not the usual bolter party.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

I enjoyed Faith & Fire. A good, solid, quick read. Some good psyker stuff. Some weird stuff that didn't really work for me.

Not anywhere near as good as Nemesis, imo. The Blood Angels Omnibi are also better, but they're Blood Angels, and they have Mephiston. Eisenstein is better.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Has anyone read them, are they any good?


I have read Hammer and Anvil and I thought it was a great read. Really delivered what I want from a novel.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Sadly im yet to read them because im going through the expensive matter of replacing my BL books with the ebook equivalents.


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

You have also the Audio Drama Red & Black which is awesome. The characters are the same as the two books of Swallow.

Faith and Fire is cool but a little bit boring, by cons, Hammer and Anvil is really amazing!
The plot is about Sisters of Battle who discovered for the first time Necrons on Sanctuary 101.

Otherwise you have also two shorts stories about the Adepta Sororitas named The Invitation and A Blance of Faith


----------

